# Pig Tails?



## amjrchamberlain (Mar 8, 2005)

I went to check out the meat at a different grocery store, and they had pig tails and pig "maws" for sale. This brought up a few questions for me.









Pig tails recreational munching, right? Is there a bone in there? 

Pig feet -anyone give these? 

What are "maws"? LOL 

Thanks!


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

eew................... 
eew...................
eew...................

and eeew...........


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

pig tails do have bones--most GSDs could eat those as RMB. 

Pig's feet are very bony--a good recreational bone, or an RMB in a very leisurely meal. I have fed them, but not often. 

Pig maws are stomach. I'd count that as MM.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

I give pigs feet as an occasional treat. I buy the split feet and give the dogs each a piece, or half the foot, frozen. It takes them a while to chew and enjoy it.


----------



## GrandJan (Aug 11, 2006)

I, too, feed split pigs' feet as an RMB, with added MM for that meal.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Re tails, Merrick sells something called Texas Toothpicks, that are smoked beef tails. The dogs LOVE them (I buy them in huge quantities at a time from the pet store owner, for a discount.) I'd like to find raw beef tails. And I bet pig tails would be great too. I'd buy them if I could find them. 

Crunch crunch crunch.


----------



## kallie (Sep 3, 2001)

I have some pigs feet thawing in my refrigerator right now. I'll probably just give them one each as a treat tomorrow, not as their meal. These look very fatty to me tho..


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Maw is kinda like the stomach lining, I think. 

When I was young, my favourite childhood dish was Fish Maw soup. And my mum always correct me that it was the stomach, cos I used to call it fish lips.


----------

